

Staying sane with small incremental releases - roncohen
http://blog.opbeat.com/posts/staying-sane-with-small-incremental-releases/

======
watson
This makes me think of microservice architecture, though of cause on a
different level. It's my experience that keeping things small is a huge
benefit, that being commits, pull requests, deploys or actual projects :)

